# IE6 & 7 Display problem



## Explorer23 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi, My first post and I hope it is okay to post a link as not sure how else to display this.

The problem is with the search box at the top of this web page which displays 'fine' on IE8, IE9, Firedox, Safari, Chrome etc but NOT on IE 6 & IE7 where some of the search boxes 'disappear'. Any help greatly appreciated. The search box 'content' is driven from my supplier's website.

LastMinuteTheatreTickets


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The box worked with IE6. Are you the end user or site creator?


----------



## Explorer23 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Corday, I have used IETester and both IE6 & IE7 do not display all of the search box info. 

I am the site creator... and could do with some advice as I am not competent in html and css (not as good as I should be) I am sure the html and css need cleaning up but not sure what to do.

Neither the search box or the Masthead text display on my mobile android.

The search box WILL display okay IF left alone in its original format from the supplier - and that is a vertical search box.

It may be that I need to contact my supplier and get them to provide a horizontal search box.

Any help greatly appreciated. (I would be happy to pay someone who knows html and css who can resolve problems)


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello explorer23, :wave:

I was not able to find a clear problem.....

In my experience it could be a few things....*The form*, many times in older versions of IE forms will not display right. drop downs in particular....

*Javascript*, the script you are using uses javascript which... is unneeded.

The hidden *PHP*... (using a Get instead of Post or something similar)

Quick question... why are you using a .html page?

The script that does all of the searching(found here) contains php.

The part that confuses me is that you/your supplier are trying to "spoof" a php page as a javascript page.

all this is doing is requiring javascript be thrown into the mess and this is possibly causing problems....

I suggest switching to either a .php extensions or going in and modifying your .htaccess file(assuming Apache) by adding the below.


```
RemoveHandler .html .htm
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .htm .html
```
Let me know if you cannot change the page or the file and we will see if I can think of a work around to get everything up :grin:


----------

